# Feet, Martin ?



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

What's your problem with feet, how are we supposed to walk!?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

If God had meant us to walk he wouldn't have invented fuel injection.


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

oh, I like feet, mine anyway hmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

berlin said:


> oh, I like feet, mine anyway hmmmmm


Or hands. I like my hands, hmmmm.. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

And my eyes. They go like that :roll: all day..lol.
Anyone else has bodyparts they like?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

My middle finger.

Saves wear and tear on speaking to some people.


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

i would often draw my feet, as exercises. I must scan in one so you can all see and give them the attention they deserve!!! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

berlin said:


> i would often draw my feet, as exercises. I must scan in one so you can all see and give them the attention they deserve!!! :twisted:


Cant wait!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

MrMole, do you have more you like?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

Wendy said:


> MrMole, do you have more you like?


Coming soon to a Mrmole anatomy near you:

Smaller stomach.
Perter bum  
Defined stomach, tricep and bicep muscles.

Been off the **** now for over 4 months so that's that out that way - lungs should be clearing out by now. Then I can concentrate on other things!

Walked 5 miles today and been eating healthily so time will tell.

Unless you meant other fingers in which case, only my index finger - I can do the V sign when I use that one too. :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know - I've always had a mildly neurotic dislike for feet. Nobody has nice feet, nobody. Thus, they shall all be banned and people will have to walk around on their stumps. Like I've said before, I will be open to tenders for people wishing to manufactor special add-on's for their stumps. Like ski's or springs or something.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I agree, feet aren't nice.
My toes look like those crisps called NikNaks. Long and knobbly.

As for other body parts, there isn't much I like about myself. I quite like my ear lobes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

g-funk said:


> I agree, feet aren't nice.
> My toes look like those crisps called NikNaks. Long and knobbly.
> 
> As for other body parts, there isn't much I like about myself. I quite like my ear lobes.


Well put up a non 'pixellated to buggery' pic and let the viewers decide. :lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I may do a 'blink and you'll miss it' one. Post it, then delete it. I really don't want anyone I know to see!

In return for some techie advice on ipod mini and windows media player?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

g-funk said:


> I may do a 'blink and you'll miss it' one. Post it, then delete it. I really don't want anyone I know to see!
> 
> In return for some techie advice on ipod mini and windows media player?


Deal - but as it's nearly midnight, and I'm knackered, I'll have to do it tomorrow. Sorry!

So it's a good night from me (And a good night from him).


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Ta. Done deal


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

In the meantime, here's me. Sweet dreams


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

g-funk said:


> In the meantime, here's me. Sweet dreams


Hubba hubba! 

This has got me rethinking the whole weight thing.

Melissa, you need to put on some _pounds_, girl. :wink:

e


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I know, I know, I'm a looker.

Just had my nails done in this picture. Classy


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

g-funk said:


> I know, I know, I'm a looker.


Seriously, though, that's not a bad looking lady.

I notice weightier gals who look quite pretty all the time.

I think I had my head way up my butt on that particular matter.

e


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

g-funk said:


> In the meantime, here's me. Sweet dreams


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

> Seriously, though, that's not a bad looking lady


That is Vicky Pollard, the nation's Chav mascot

http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/littlebritain/


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Seriously, though, that's not a bad looking lady.


And if _that's_ serious, which I somehow doubt, you have more disturbing problems than DP Enigma !  G-funk didn't mention that it's actually a man in drag. A fat bald gay man.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

enigma said:


> g-funk said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I know, I'm a looker.
> ...


No but, yer but, no but, this fing 'appened what you don't know nuffin about...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

so, mr mole, do i get my techie advice now?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't do drugs and make sure you get 8 hours sleep a night :?

You haven't told me what you want to know!

All you've said is:



> In return for some techie advice on ipod mini and windows media player?


In which case:

ipod mini - Yes

windows media player - Can't stand it myself, bloated piece of crap. Better than it used to be. I use Winamp, but since AOL bought it out, it's gone buggier than a buggy thing...in a rug.


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

hey i didnt think they would be so BIG!
Lovely though don't you think :lol: :lol: :lol:

Narcissisim on a new level...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

O WOW, Berlin!

Not only are your feet lovely, you draw very very well!!
I love feet too, especially when they look like that!!
Beautiful  8)


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> > Seriously, though, that's not a bad looking lady.
> 
> 
> And if _that's_ serious, which I somehow doubt, you have more disturbing problems than DP Enigma !  G-funk didn't mention that it's actually a man in drag. A fat bald gay man.


It's called diplomacy, Martin.

I thought for the moment that maybe she _was_ serious about that being her.

_She_ might've been good humored about it, but that wouldn't have stopped you-know-who from coming in here and breathing fire on me again. :lol:

e


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> It's called diplomacy, Martin.


  Ah, so that's what diplomacy is! I must give it a try sometime.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I forgot about the ipod promise mr mole!
Basically, I've been downloading stuff from MSN music through Windows Media Player. Then I bought an ipod mini. But I can't transfer those songs to iTunes and therefore to my ipod, because they are protected and won't convert to AAC files. Or something like that. Which means I've wasted a load of money. I also can't sync my ipod to windows media player, even for tunes that haven't been downloaded. Are they just not compatible? Basically - have Apple made it so you can only use iTunes software and iTunes music store for your ipod?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> > It's called diplomacy, Martin.
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's what diplomacy is! I must give it a try sometime.


Question: Why do the British find it so uproariously funny for men to be dressed up in drag?

You have so many comics who build their entire careers on cross-dressing.

We don't have _any_ over here on this side of the pond who do that (little wonder that Brits can spot them much easier than Yanks can, given that they're such a big part of your culture).

e


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

See, I don't find the drag act funny at all. They were big in the 90's - Lily Savage, Dame Edna, Julian Clary. But 'Little Britain' is different - its not so much drag, but impersonating anyone in a very un- pc way. And one half of Little Britain is Gorgeous

















The other half not so...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

g-funk said:


> I forgot about the ipod promise mr mole!
> Basically, I've been downloading stuff from MSN music through Windows Media Player. Then I bought an ipod mini. But I can't transfer those songs to iTunes and therefore to my ipod, because they are protected and won't convert to AAC files. Or something like that. Which means I've wasted a load of money. I also can't sync my ipod to windows media player, even for tunes that haven't been downloaded. Are they just not compatible? Basically - have Apple made it so you can only use iTunes software and iTunes music store for your ipod?


Convert the MSN songs from WMA to MP3.

I have some software you can download from me if that's what you want to do. (The software's about as legal as a ?15 note by the way) I'm not sure if it can work with protected files though. You might notice a slight lack in quality of the music though.

Unless I'm completely misunderstanding the problem?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

no you got it - so I need software to convert them?
When I try and import songs from WMP to iTunes, it says that the ones downloaded are protected and then it tries to convert them itself, but them says it can't. So maybe it's more to do with the fact they are protected rather than file type? Im way out of my depth now!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

enigma said:


> Martinelv said:
> 
> 
> > > It's called diplomacy, Martin.
> ...


I always thought you were from the UK...

Anyway, I defy you to not find the 'I am a lady' sketch not funny.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

g-funk said:


> no you got it - so I need software to convert them?
> When I try and import songs from WMP to iTunes, it says that the ones downloaded are protected and then it tries to convert them itself, but them says it can't. So maybe it's more to do with the fact they are protected rather than file type? Im way out of my depth now!


Do you have MSN? I can send you this program over that while talking - a bit easier than hosting it from my PC!


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

no its not set up - ive never done it. i do have a msn passport thingy but cant remember what my password is. shall i just set it up - is that the easiest way to do it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

g-funk said:


> no its not set up - ive never done it. i do have a msn passport thingy but cant remember what my password is. shall i just set it up - is that the easiest way to do it?


Yeah probably easier to just sign up to another one - they have a .co.uk ending available now so you can use the same one as long as no one else has taken it!


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

ok, cool. i've got to finish some work off so i'll do it tomorrow if thats ok?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

g-funk said:


> ok, cool. i've got to finish some work off so i'll do it tomorrow if thats ok?


Not a problem - I get the 'luxury' of my last unemployed day tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

In answer to your question Enigma, I don't know really. I don't find it funny that they are men dressed up as women, in itself. It's not even risque any more. Just boring, in my opinion.

I think the plethora of gay-drag acts on our television has got something to do with the blue-rinse brigade. Old ladies seem to love watching grown men mincing around on our screens, barking gay sexual innuendo. I think, however, they don't realise that the men are gay - rather they just think they are nice friendly boys who they'd be happy to see their daughters bring home with them.


----------

